# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  زمان اعلام نتایج آزأد؟!!

## mohammad77s

سلام دوستان گلم
کسی میدونه زمان اعلام نتایج پذیرفته شدگان آزاد کی هست ؟

----------


## مهسـا

> سلام دوستان گلم
> کسی میدونه زمان اعلام نتایج پذیرفته شدگان آزاد کی هست ؟


با فاصله یه روزه با سراسری جوابش میاد 24ساعت نه ها

مثلا سراسری  :Yahoo (21): به حق ابوالفضل همت کرد n روز دیگه جوابشو عصر یا شب گذاشت آزاد صبحش میذاره پارسال و فک میکنم 2سال پیش همینجور بود

----------


## behrad

نه بابا اینا ملتو مسخره گرفتن و شل کن سفت کن دارن

----------

